# Need Stabilizer for Playstation 4



## blowroom (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just got a playstation 4 delivered today.

Can please anyone help me with a stabilizer for the same, as i have voltage fluctuations in my home.

Regards,
PV


----------

